# Sweet birthday gift!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This picture was taken at the 2006 Big Smoke Give Away party at Serious Cigars. Its me, Ron (the owner) and some guys from work. Well my bada$$ girlfreind vegasgirl took the picture from my apartment (I didn't even have it in a frame) and over time asked me everybodys fav cigar without me knowing why. Than she frames the picture and puts a band from everybodys fav cigar on the mat. Of course mine is the VSG. What a freaking awesome gift!!! Thanks baby, love you.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is very, very cool


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool gift, and very thoughtful.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That was very awesome of her! Great idea


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice job Vegas Girl! That looks great...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome idea!!!! very cool!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice picture frame. It's always nice to have something personal and sentimental like that. Great job, VegasGirl!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Birthday gift and a very cool idea!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome gift, Tiffany!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a great idea
cool present


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

That is very cool.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's just too cool for school! Wow!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

Good thing none of your buds smoke white owls.


----------

